# masthead anchor light LED Help



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a C&C 30 MK1 it has no anchor light on the top of the mast. I want to put one up there so I can be legal for gunk-holing. I would like some impute of what is a good option on the light? Should it be LED. Should it be a combo light red,green, white? Any brands better than others? I don't have a budget that will allow $300.00 options so no need to bring them up. Let me know how you would wire it up as well. 2 wires to the panel breaker?









Here is what the panel looks like.









Thanks for your thoughts. It looks like there is never been one mounted on top of the mast but there is a switch for one? That's odd.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

First, it should definitely be LED. Anchor lights need to stay on all night so LED is a huge advantage.

Second, what's the masthead light on your chart/picture? Is it going nowhere? Is that wiring still there?


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

The Wiring is coming out of the switch going to a buss under the settee.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*portable?*

May I suggest a 12vdc anchor light that is connected via a 12v outlet? Sailorssolutions.com has a great led light that turns off at dawn, ant costs~ $50.

I have one and prefer it to my mast mounted incandescent.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

The Masthead light is the motoring light.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just installed one of these on our H40 (replacing the incandescent version):

Innovative LED Lighting Products

Great light.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Barquito said:


> The Masthead light is the motoring light.


Barquito, The masthead is not the motoring lights. on the very top you have a set on off shore Navagation lights sometimes with the anchor stacked below it in the same fixture. Like the one I have pictured below. the boat should have some deck level navagational lights factory installed that makes the boat legal to be underway at night. I stay close to my bearth at the marina so of shore lights I'm no so much worried abought. But I do some weekend camping in the rivers and bays local. thats why i need the anchor light.

The top of the mast has a green/Red Starboad and port under way light and a Anchor light only. this light is usly a 3 light combo. like this one.









Mid way down you should have a steaming light. 









I want the Anchor light at the very top of the mast and in a LED. 
eherlihy I would love the link to the one you are talking abought.

thanks again


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

ltgoshen, your last post was spot-on - except that a motoring lights is an ugly term, as you so rightly said it is correctly termed a steaming light.

The combo masthead nav and anchor light is very often used. Putting the nav lights at the top of the masthead increases their visibility, especial in the open ocean where waves can make the desk nav lights difficult to see. Of course, it the masthead light is illuminated, the deck-level nav lights should be turned off.

First off, I would trace the wiring. Does it dead-end under the settee? If so, you would have to run the wire up the mast. Otherwise, the mast wiring could still be there - in which case you probably will want to test it before use, but if it is bad, you can use it to pull the new wire up!!

As people have said, you will be wanting an LED light, which will use under 10% of the amperage of an incandescent, thus saving your batteries.

With that, you are spoilt for choice. You could buy a basic Aqua Signal ($25), and replace the bulb with an LED from Marinebeam.com ($25). Defender have the Hella anchor light on sale for about $100 (Hella marine NaviLED 360 All-Round Navigation Light). Tricolor/nav assemblies typically cost around $300-off, and you'd need an extra switch.

A final option is to go "old school" - an nice anchor oil lamp is about $350 new, but look on ebay; fill with oil, light, hoist to masthead - look ma, no wires


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

lt-
According to your wiring diagram the "masthead" light would be a white with red striped wire going into the mast. I would not be surprised if C&C used a standard breaker panel (so the switch is there) and a standard harness (so the wire is there, at least to the mast) but then sold the light as an option. Or a PO who didn't sail at night said "less weight aloft!" and took it off at some point. 
The difference in power consumption for a typical 10-watt white bulb to a single white LED would be dramatic but if you are gunkholing infrequently and have decent power, it may not pay to go LED. 
I would suggest looking at Bebi Electronics-Home of the Finest Marine LED Lighting Products on Sea (or Earth)! to get some idea of what real quality lights are, and why they cost more than what an LED bulb replacement does. (No relation, we just share some design philosophies.)
But if it is just a couple or three nights a season...you may do just as well with a conventional incandescent anchor light. Even one of the ones that uses a lantern battery and a photocell, automatic and hoisted on a halyard.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've now installed the Hella NaviLED anchor light that Paul323 mentions on two boats. Solid light, low power draw, and a bargain compared to other LED anchor lights. You save maybe 8 or 10 amp hours a night and you'll never need to go up the mast to replace a bulb.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Guys,

A "masthead light" is the same thing as a "steaming light". It is a 225 degree light or 112.5 degrees on either side of straight ahead. They are used when motoring or motoring with the sails up. A mast head light is NOT an anchor light nor is it a tricolor light.. Your masthead light should be about half way up the spar and is sometimes in combination with a deck light..

An anchor light is an "all round" light visible over a 360 degree arc.......

There is also no requirement that an "all round" light be at the top of the mast...

Keep in-mind with a tri-color that the masthead/steaming light is supposed to be ABOVE the port/starboard and stern lights not below them. This is pretty hard to do with a tri-color. A tri-color is okay for off shore work, when not motoring, but not well suited for coastal/inshore work if you want to remain legal when motoring or motor sailing.

West Marine has a good picture that puts it into perspective:


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

KISS The Davis mega light is visible at one mile, costs about $40, draws .11A power, and shuts off automatically at dawn. Although the mega light has a version to mount at the top of your mast I think you're better served by by one that you plug into a cigarette lighter and hang from the boom or in the foretriangle.

Years ago when racing in an overnight race, we almost struck an anchored boat which was showing a light at the top of the mast. Although we had four crew on deck we never saw the boat or the light at the head of the mast. Think about where do you look when you're sailing in low visibility -- skyward or straight ahead?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> lt-
> 
> I would suggest looking at Bebi Electronics-Home of the Finest Marine LED Lighting Products on Sea (or Earth)! to get some idea of what real quality lights are, and why they cost more than what an LED bulb replacement does. (No relation, we just share some design philosophies.)


I second the recommendation on Bebi, a wonderful product... there will never be a brighter LED in an anchorage than yours...

Their website is a bit confusing to navigate, and of course the various names they give different lights doesn't help. But they offer a nice variety of products, and if you have a cigarette lighter outlet within reach of the cockpit, one of their Owl lights hung from the boom or low in the rig can be a great alternative to a light at the masthead, especially in a busy anchorage where their might be other traffic after dark... I have one of their Owl lights with the warm cockpit illumination option, it's a great solution...

Lifetime guarantee, Michael and Kendra are wonderful people to deal with, former cruisers who have built a nice little cottage industry providing work for the local Fijian people, win/win all around...


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Maine Sail said:


> An anchor light is an "all round" light visible over a 360 degree arc.......
> 
> There is also no requirement that an "all round" light be at the top of the mast...


Maine Sail ..

Before I ask my question, I want to take this opportunity to tell you how much I appreciate all of your articles, helpful posts, and time. As a new sailor/boat owner, you've helped me immensely.

I've always wondered about the requirement that an anchor light be visible over a 360 degree. The only place where that would be possible would HAVE to be at the top of the mast. Granted, the obscuration degrees may be very narrow indeed, but anyplace below the top of the mast would be obscured at SOME angle by the mast. Is there wiggle room there in the regulations?

It's just a curious, honest question, not an argument.

Thanks!

Barry


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

For all that and what it costs; I think I'll spring for a nice, bright solar pathway light and rig it to hoist at nite. Only spec I could find sez it must be visible at two miles... was it? Rather subjective specification, IMHO.
Secondary thought; but *could* the anchoring light be hung from the spreaders? I know I can get that far with a ladder from the deck and I plan to go that far to mount the deck light/s. Might as well pull three wires as two !


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

bblument said:


> Maine Sail ..
> 
> Before I ask my question, I want to take this opportunity to tell you how much I appreciate all of your articles, helpful posts, and time. As a new sailor/boat owner, you've helped me immensely.
> 
> ...


The requirement is that the light itself is a 360 degree light and that it complies with the COLREGS specifications for horizontal sectors, vertical sectors, color and distance visibility..

Technically, if you read the COLREGS and ANNEX I, it it's a 354 degree min arc of visibility. The COLREG's are a little unclear about this so bear with me. The light itself must be a 360 degree light but the visibility of it must comply with the CFR paragraph below:

*Here's the COLREG's wording:*

_(e)"All-round light" means a light showing an unbroken light over an arc of the horizon of 360 degrees._

It does not make clear that the installed "light" needs to be visible to all 360 degrees just that the light itself needs to be showing an unbroken light over 360 degrees. But, if you then go to the code of federal regulations, it becomes more clear..

"*CFR 33 Title 84.17 Horizontal Sectors:*

*b) All-round lights shall be so located as not to be obscured by masts, topmasts or structures within angular sectors of more than 6 degrees, except anchor lights prescribed in Rule 30*_, which need not be placed at an impracticable height above the hull, and the all-round white light described in Rule 23(d), which may not be obscured at all._"

and

_"(c) If it is impracticable to comply with paragraph (b) of this section by exhibiting only one all-round light, two all-round lights shall be used suitably positioned or screened to appear, as far as practicable, as one light at a minimum distance of one nautical mile."_

You can always revert to the 354 degree rule but beyond that anchor lights do not have to be placed any higher beyond the hull than "is practicable". Meaning it could likely be obscured by a mast by as much as six degrees and still be totally legal.

To get a more detailed understanding of the COLREG's, when it is not totally clear, I usually revert to the Code of Federal Regulations which are the "rules behind the rules"..

To see where in the COLREGS lights are defined you need to look no further than Rule 20:



USCG Nav Center said:
 

> *Rule 20 - Application*
> 
> (a) Rules in this part shall be complied with in all weathers.
> 
> ...


Annex I takes you straight to the CFR definitions of a nav lights. "SHALL COMPLY with the provisions of Annex I" is not worded lightly. This means YOUR nav lights MUST comply with the CFR specs above.. This is not a gray area..

ALL NAV LIGHTS MUST COMPLY WITH THE COLREGS/CFR SPECIFICATIONS IN ANNEX I.

This means that if you buy a non USCG certified navigation light, such as a Davis Mega Light, or make your own by installing an LED into an incandescent fixture, you bear the responsibility to ensure that light meets the requirements of ANNEX I.

It is much easier to comply by purchasing a product that has passed this testing and bears the USCG 1nm 2nm etc. label...

We have an anchor light mounted to my radar pole on the stern. I have at least 358 degrees or more of visibility with it as I have circled in my dinghy at night and can hardly find a break in the light. Not only that it lights up our bimini and boat around it so it can be seen very well as you get within 1/8 of a mile. I still keep one at the mast head too but rarely use it as I feel much safer with the radar pole anchor light.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

deltaten said:


> For all that and what it costs; I think I'll spring for a nice, bright solar pathway light and rig it to hoist at nite. Only spec I could find sez it must be visible at two miles... was it? Rather subjective specification, IMHO.
> Secondary thought; but *could* the anchoring light be hung from the spreaders? I know I can get that far with a ladder from the deck and I plan to go that far to mount the deck light/s. Might as well pull three wires as two !


Read Rule 20 carefully....

Here's what a nav light needs to comply with..

From 33 CFR 84:

Colors

� 84.13 Color specification of lights
(a) The chromaticity of all navigation lights shall conform to the following standards, which lie within the boundaries of the area of the diagram specified for each color by the International Commission on Illumination (CIE), in the "Colors of Light Signals", which is incorporated by reference. It is Publication CIE No. 2.2. (TC-1.6), 1975, and is available from the Illumination Engineering Society, 345 East 47th Street, New York, NY 10017. It is also available for inspection at the Office of the Federal Register, Room 8401, 1100 L Street N.W., Washington, D.C. 20408. This incorporation by reference was approved by the Director of the Federal Register.
(b) The boundaries of the area for each color are given by indicating the corner coordinates, which are as follows:
(1) White:
x 0.525 0.525 0.452 0.310 0.310 0.443
y 0.382 0.440 0.440 0.348 0.283 0.382
(2) Green:
x 0.028 0.009 0.300 0.203
y 0.385 0.723 0.511 0.356
(3) Red:
x 0.680 0.660 0.735 0.721
y 0.320 0.320 0.265 0.259
(4) Yellow:
x 0.612 0.618 0.575 0.575
y 0.382 0.382 0.425 0.406

Intensity

� 84.15 Intensity of lights
(a) The minimum luminous intensity of lights shall be calculated by using the formula:
l = 3.43 x 106 x T x D2 x K-D
where:
I is luminous intensity in candelas under service conditions, T is threshold factor 2 x 10-7 lux, D is range of visibility (luminous range) of the light in nautical miles, K is atmospheric transmissivity. For prescribed lights the value of K shall be 0.8, corresponding to a meteorological visibility of approximately 13 nautical miles.
(b) A selection of figures derived from the formula is given in Table 84.15(b).
Table 84.15(b)
Range of visibility (luminous Minimum
range) of light in nautical luminous intensity of light
miles in candelas tor K = 0.8
D I
1 0.9
2 4.3
3 12
4 27
5 52
6 94

Horizontal Sectors

� 84.17 Horizontal sectors
(a)
(1) In the forward direction, sidelights as fitted on the vessel shall show the minimum required intensities. The intensities shall decrease to reach practical cut-off between 1 and 3 degrees outside the prescribed sectors.
(2) For sternlights and masthead lights and at 22.5 degrees abaft the beam for sidelights, the minimum required intensities shall be maintained over the arc of the horizon up to 5 degrees within the limits of the sectors prescribed in Rule 21. From 5 degrees within the prescribed sectors the intensity may decrease by 50 percent up to the prescribed limits; it shall decrease steadily to reach practical cutoff at not more than 5 degrees outside the prescribed sectors. (b) All-round lights shall be so located as not to be obscured by masts, topmasts or structures within angular sectors of more than 6 degrees, except anchor lights prescribed in Rule 30, which need not be placed at an impracticable height above the hull, and the all-round white light described in Rule 23(d), which may not be obscured at all. (c) If it is impracticable to comply with paragraph (b) of this section by exhibiting only one all-round light, two all-round lights shall be used suitably positioned or screened to appear, as far as practicable, as one light at a minimum distance of one nautical mile.

NOTE to paragraph (c): Two unscreened all-round lights that are 1.28 meters appart or less will appear as one light to the naked eye at a distance of one nautical mile.

Vertical Sectors

� 84.19 Vertical sectors
(a) The vertical sectors of electric lights as fitted, with the exception of lights on sailing vessels underway and on unmanned barges, shall ensure that:
(1) At least the required minimum intensity is maintained at all angles from 5 degrees above to 5 degrees below the horizontal;
(2) At least 60 percent of the required minimum intensity is maintained from 7.5 degrees above to 7.5 degrees below the horizontal.
(b) In the case of sailing vessels underway the vertical sectors of electric lights as fitted shall ensure that:
(1) At least the required minimum intensity is maintained at all angles from 5 degrees above to 5 degrees below the horizontal;
(2) At least 50 percent of the required minimum intensity is maintained from 25 degrees above to 25 degrees below the horizontal.
(c) In the case of unmanned barges the minimum required intensity of electric lights as fitted shall be maintained on the horizontal.
(d) In the case of lights other than electric lights these specifications shall be met as closely as possible.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

All great advice, Nav lights need to be seen. From the deck in close is better. Off Shore up high may or may not be better. Stern white light required "180 Degrees'. then a steaming light just above the spreaders is the other facing forward "180 degrees" Then there is what I asked about...

ANCHOR LIGHT on the top on most sail boats in the marina

Masthead light can be a confusing term.

Let's look up anchor and masthead lights in the Glossary:

Anchor light. A white light that shines so it is visible from all around the vessel required when anchored or moored between sunset and sunrise. The best place for this light is usually at the top of the highest mast; as in: Once successfully anchored we turn on the anchor light.
Masthead light or steaming light. A white light shinning forward through an arcof 225° indicating a vessel is under mechanical propulsion. The light is located about 2/3 of the way up the mast on a sailboat; as in: Turn on the masthead light (steaming light) when under power at night.
The masthead light may be located at the top of a short mast on a powerboat but is usually located about 2/3 of the way up the forward mast on a sailboat. The official Navigation Rules refer to this light as the masthead light which must be turned on at night when a vessel is using its engine. When a sailboat has its sails up but also uses the engine she is referred to as a power vessel and must use her masthead light (steaming light) at night. See below:



















So again Just asking about a anchor light.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

deltaten said:


> For all that and what it costs; I think I'll spring for a nice, bright solar pathway light and rig it to hoist at nite. Only spec I could find sez it must be visible at two miles... was it? Rather subjective specification, IMHO.


Please don't do that...

I have seen WAY too many Home Depot/Harbor Freight anchor light 'solutions' that are essentially worthless...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

ltgoshen said:


> All great advice, Nav lights need to be seen. From the deck in close is better. Off Shore up high may or may not be better. Stern white light required "180 Degrees'. then a steaming light just above the spreaders is the other facing forward "180 degrees" Then there is what I asked about...
> 
> ANCHOR LIGHT on the top on most sail boats in the marina
> 
> ...


1-You don't need to have it on the top of the mast but if you want to by all means put it there. Just because "most are there" does not make it the law. Me I personally prefer a lower anchor light, most of the time, that can more easily be seen by dinghy's.

2- Buy a USCG certified anchor light. The BEBI lights are great, and may pass certification but they have not spent the money to do so. I really wish they would because for guys like me I simply can't install them...

My preference, having had my best friends father KILLED in a night time boating accident, is for only USCG certified navigation lights. It is the law to comply with the COLREGS and other than doing your own testing, and paying for it, you really have no idea if your lights comply with the COLREGS unless you buy a USCG certified product.

3- If you want one at the top of the spar you will need to run new duplex wire and add a breaker...


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Main Sail. Great information. I have no intention of putting a lawn and garden solar light from Lowe's. I just want to put a USCG legal anchor light on my boat. 
Sounds like your advice is telling me that I don't have to put it op top were most people are putting them. And that you are parcel to where you mounted yours, on the radar pole. Looks real good there to me. I don't have a radar pole on my boat and I have to go up there anyway for the stemming light, so I figured I would kill 2 birds with one rock... So I still need a good all-around LED Anchor light for Gunk-holing. I will only be using it 3 of 4 times a year right now.
Thanks again for all the help.

Cheers


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

ltgoshen said:


> Thanks Main Sail. Great information. I have no intention of putting a lawn and garden solar light from Lowe's. I just want to put a USCG legal anchor light on my boat.
> Sounds like your advice is telling me that I don't have to put it op top were most people are putting them. And that you are parcel to where you mounted yours, on the radar pole. Looks real good there to me. I don't have a radar pole on my boat and I have to go up there anyway for the stemming light, so I figured I would kill 2 birds with one rock... So I still need a good all-around LED Anchor light for Gunk-holing. I will only be using it 3 of 4 times a year right now.
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> Cheers


For four times per year it may be easier to mount a fishing pole holder to the stern rail and then mount a USCG certified anchor light to the top or an aluminum pole, you stick into it, and plug in when needed. Course if your mast is down then this makes it easy but if the mast is up, a real PITA..

We have both a mast top all round and the radar pole. We use the mast head one when in a open anchorage that can be seen from a distance and the lower one for anchorages with lots of dinghy/boat activity..

In this image I was doing some experimenting with LED bulbs, certified and non-certified.. You can see both of our anchor lights. It should be noted that I DO NOT use the Marine Beam bulb because it has not been tested to meet COLREGS/CFR compliance in the Aqua Signal 40 housing.. I also did not like the "blue" star-like tint at all. Even though it was called a "warm white" it looked more like a star than a light and in hazy or foggy conditions could easily be confused for a star when at the top of a spar....... They are bright but there are other factors to consider such as color. I seriously question whether the MB bulb could pass the color test for an all-round..

For our Aqua Signal Series 40 / Dr. LED combo, which does pass USCG certification testing, I keep the physical certification & testing report, from Imanna Labs, both on-board and on my computer....

When these wear out they will be LED fixtures like the rest of our LED nav lights...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

We left Mangrove Cay at midnight to cross the gulfstream to Florida. Directly on the "preferred route" we were picking up a hit on radar. We could not see anything at all until we were within a 1/4 mile. And we were looking hard, right at it. The anchored boat had 2 garden solar lights. Behind a dodger, nobody would be able to see those lights until very close. Yea, we're loping along at 5 knots but the sportfish boats are running at 20 knots.

We light up at anchor. CG approved LED with photocell at the top. Davis megalight on the wind gen pole. Solar garden lights port, starboard and bow. 

FYI , it gets dark at night.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a very bright LED anchor light at the top of the mast and another mounted on top of the hard dodger. The masthead light is great for 360 visibility, but I find the one on the dodger makes my boat much more visible because it actually illuminates the boat. I installed the one on the dodger after a close call one night in an anchorage on Ilha Grande when a big power boat, all lit up like an christmas tree, decided to leave the little pier where he had been drinking and move out into the bay to anchor. He came backing down on me in reverse (with another stinkpot tied alongside him!) and didn't see my anchor light, which was above his head. I just managed to get his attention in time by screaming and turning on lights at deck level. After this incident I always turn on both anchor lights.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

copacabana said:


> I have a very bright LED anchor light at the top of the mast and another mounted on top of the hard dodger. The masthead light is great for 360 visibility, but I find the one on the dodger makes my boat much more visible because it actually illuminates the boat. I installed the one on the dodger after a close call one night in an anchorage on Ilha Grande when a big power boat, all lit up like an christmas tree, decided to leave the little pier where he had been drinking and move out into the bay to anchor. He came backing down on me in reverse (with another stinkpot tied alongside him!) and didn't see my anchor light, which was above his head. I just managed to get his attention in time by screaming and turning on lights at deck level. After this incident I always turn on both anchor lights.


A very good argument for anchor light closer to deck than a masthead mounting.



> *Rule 30 - Anchored Vessels and Vessels Aground*
> 
> (a) A vessel at anchor shall exhibit where it can best be seen: Vessels at Anchor
> (i) in the fore part, an all-round white light or one ball;
> ...


(b) highlighted by me as this as this is the one that applies to most of us

Mine is fitted with a small carbine hook at the top so that it can hook onto the spinnaker halyard (or bottom of the anchor ball) and a downhaul at the bottom. The downhaul is attached at the foredeck so the light swings free of the mast.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great discussion. I learned a couple things.

While on this subject, I see quite a few boats with their 360 degree masthead lights on while sailing at night in addition to deck level nav lights. 

This isn't required, is it "allowed" or is it frowned upon.

For a while I did this myself thinking it was the correct thing to do.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

asdf38 said:


> Great discussion. I learned a couple things.
> 
> While on this subject, I see quite a few boats with their 360 degree masthead lights on while sailing at night in addition to deck level nav lights.
> 
> ...


It's illegal


> *Rule 20 - Application*
> 
> (b) The Rules concerning lights shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times no other lights shall be exhibited, except such lights which cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules or do not impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with the keeping of a proper look-out.


Showing lights that can make you look like something else than you are is illegal.

In this case depending on where the observer the boat from 
-you are a engine driven vessel 
-from aft you display two white lights What can that be?)

If you are motoring and have the masthead and anchor light on you look like a boat longer than 50 meters..


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

ASDF38, it isn't allowed. It just confuses other boats and makes it hard to identify what kind of vessel you are. One of my pet peeves here in Brazil is that every power boat (and now many sailboats) uses a strobe (sometimes 2 or 3!) as part of their running lights. They can be blinding up close. I have a strobe on my boat which I will turn on sometimes to make myself visible in an emergency situation. Please, stick to the COLREG lighting regulations!...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

ltgoshen said:


> I want the Anchor light at the very top of the mast and in a LED.
> eherlihy I would love the link to the one you are talking abought.


Without getting into the technical discussion on what constitutes a steaming/masthead/all around white light (which we have had numerous times on SailNet), I believe that I know what you are looking for.

Here is the link; Sailor's Solutions Inc.
and a pic;









Technically, IIRCC this is called an all around white light.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Again, just so we are on the same page with terminology: The masthead light is the light that is part way up the mast, that is used when you are under power. The lights at the top of the mast (tricolor, anchor...) are not masthead lights.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Barquito said:


> Again, just so we are on the same page with terminology: The masthead light is the light that is part way up the mast, that is used when you are under power. The lights at the top of the mast (tricolor, anchor...) are not masthead lights.


<scratching my head> Are you sure? Granted, I'm new to all this and know slightly less than nothing, but isn't the "masthead" the cap at the top of the mast extrusion/shaft/whatever you want to call it? You know, the part that houses the sheeves for the halyards and where your windex, other wind instrument transducers, maybe VHF antenna, and other top-of-the-mast stuff is mounted? Why would you call something mounted only partway up the mast a masthead light? Bow/deck lights and steaming lights are partway up the mast, as least as I've come to understand it. Aren't masthead lights mounted on the masthead?

I can understand that an anchor light may be a subset of the term "masthead lights," as combination lights are also available to be mounted on the masthead which may include tricolor lights and an anchor light. Therefore, the term "masthead light" may not refer specifically to an anchor light, I guess, but it doesn't make any sense to call something a masthead light that isn't mounted on the masthead.

Am I wrong or stupid? I'm open to that possibility... <grin>..

Barry


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that I have read through most of the thread, here is what I will add;

I hoist the light in my post above with a halyard and a downhaul along my backstay. It lights the cockpit, acts like an "all around white light" (especially as the boat rocks and the light swings in the rigging), and shows that my vessel is a boat. When in a non designated anchorage, I use this in combination with my top-of-mast mounted, Aqua Signal, all around white light.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

For your use, I would probably not put an anchor light on top of my mast. I believe it was suggested to you that you get a cigarette lighter type and put it out... that is what I would do. I actually think that anchor lights on top of masts may be the worst place for them. They look just like stars at night and the boat remains pitch black. As Xort mentioned, it is really easy to come up on one and never see it. Also, like XORT, we use the garden lights around our boat. Over the years, we have been buzzed incredibly close in the middle of the night - especially when anchored off the ICW. 

If you are still stuck on putting it on top of your mast and want a tri, I personally use a ORCA and it is quite bright. If you do so, I would go ahead and splurge for the automatic on/off via sunlight.

Brian


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... also, we have thrashed this topic here in 2012: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/89592-required-mast-head-lighting.html, and here in 2007; http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/30772-masthead-light-height.html



eherlihy said:


> Nope,
> 
> Per The Annapolis Book of Seamanship
> 
> ...


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

bblument said:


> <scratching my head> Are you sure? Granted, I'm new to all this and know slightly less than nothing, but isn't the "masthead" the cap at the top of the mast extrusion/shaft/whatever you want to call it? You know, the part that houses the sheeves for the halyards and where your windex, other wind instrument transducers, maybe VHF antenna, and other top-of-the-mast stuff is mounted? Why would you call something mounted only partway up the mast a masthead light? Bow/deck lights and steaming lights are partway up the mast, as least as I've come to understand it. Aren't masthead lights mounted on the masthead?
> 
> I can understand that an anchor light may be a subset of the term "masthead lights," as combination lights are also available to be mounted on the masthead which may include tricolor lights and an anchor light. Therefore, the term "masthead light" may not refer specifically to an anchor light, I guess, but it doesn't make any sense to call something a masthead light that isn't mounted on the masthead.
> 
> ...


I can suggest reading the official definitions, it's all found here Navigation Rules Online or the Norwegian translation here FOR 1975-12-01 nr 05: Forskrift om forebygging av sammenstøt på sjøen (Sjøveisreglene)



> *Rule 21 - Definitions *
> 
> (a) *"Masthead light"* means a white light placed over the fore and aft centerline of the vessel showing an unbroken light over an arc of the horizon of 225 degrees and so fixed as to show the light from right ahead to 22.5 degrees abaft the beam on either side of the vessel, except that on a vessel of less than 12 meters in length the masthead light shall be placed as nearly as practicable to the fore and aft centerline of the vessel.
> 
> ...


The terms *"Masthead light"*, *"Sidelights"*, *"Sternlight"*, *"All-round light"* highlighted by me. The name have nothing to do with the elevation above water or what kind of structure it's mounted on, there is no anchor light in these definitions.










Anchor light is not a term used in the rules but in daily use it means one ore more *"All-round light"* with white color used in accordance with rule 30

Same as we use motoring/steaming light as name for the *"Masthead light"*


> *Rule 30 - Anchored Vessels and Vessels Aground *
> 
> (a) A vessel at anchor shall exhibit where it can best be seen: Vessels at Anchor
> 
> ...


Here you can find the definitions with a nice animation showing the arc's
Navigation Rules Online


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, Knuterikt and eherlihy. I forgot that logic doesn't always apply to sailing terminology.. <grin>. I can still remember shaking my head when I learned that "sheets" don't apply to the things that look like sheets (sails), they apply to ropes... which aren't ropes, they're lines... and sheeves are sort of pulleys... and pulleys aren't pulleys, they're blocks, which aren't square at all... and a clamshell does NOT have two halves.... booms make no noise at all (if things are going well), much less a "boom,"... you can't wrap anything up in a shroud.... there isn't a onedeck, a twodeck, or a threedeck, but there IS a foredeck (OK, now I'm just bein' silly)... a quarterberth can hold much more than a quarter of a person; it can hold slightly more than half a person sometimes!

Enough. Thanks for setting me straight, and I apologize for adding to the confusion. To make sure I have this straight, my Hella combination deck/steaming light, mounted on the mast between my spreaders facing forward, IS a masthead light (used when under power) combined with a downward-facing deck light. Yes?

Back to my coffee and humble pie,

Barry


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

bblument - no sweat. Actually, it is good to exercise the "little grey cells," so I appreciate the questions. The 2012 thread was started by the OP, so his cells probably need to do some push-ups too.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

bblument said:


> Thanks, Knuterikt and eherlihy. I forgot that logic doesn't always apply to sailing terminology.. <grin>. I can still remember shaking my head when I learned that "sheets" don't apply to the things that look like sheets (sails), they apply to ropes... which aren't ropes, they're lines... and sheeves are sort of pulleys... and pulleys aren't pulleys, they're blocks, which aren't square at all... and a clamshell does NOT have two halves.... booms make no noise at all (if things are going well), much less a "boom,"... you can't wrap anything up in a shroud.... there isn't a onedeck, a twodeck, or a threedeck, but there IS a foredeck (OK, now I'm just bein' silly)... a quarterberth can hold much more than a quarter of a person; it can hold slightly more than half a person sometimes!


The maritime language has a long and international history.
The words often originated in another language and in another time.

*Starboard* 
Come form old Norwegian, the viking ships used a oar to steer, this oar was mounted on the starboard side of the stem on the double ended boat.
Direct translation would be "steer board" or the plank/side the steering oar is located.

*Port* 
The side of the boat laid alongside at port (to protect the steering oar)

The Norwegian word for "Masthead light" is "Topplanterne" that would translate into "Top light", the top of a mast is the uppermost part of the mast (not only the cap).
In German its called "toplicht"

"Convention on the International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea, 1972 (COLREGs)" exist in several official translations.



bblument said:


> Enough. Thanks for setting me straight, and I apologize for adding to the confusion. To make sure I have this straight, my Hella combination deck/steaming light, mounted on the mast between my spreaders facing forward, IS a masthead light (used when under power) combined with a downward-facing deck light. Yes?
> 
> Barry


Yes


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Without getting into the technical discussion on what constitutes a steaming/masthead/all around white light (which we have had numerous times on SailNet), I believe that I know what you are looking for.
> 
> Here is the link; Sailor's Solutions Inc.
> and a pic;
> ...


I have just placed an order for one of there. I thank you-all for the input and I will use my Main halyard and a down-haul to give me the required light for camping out this fall. I will also use some lowe's outdoor led solar power lights to light up the deck as i will be anchoring off the Icw.Latitude: N 32° 08' 20"
Longitude: W 80° 48' 40" I don't want to be hit by early fishing boats. I have learned some good stuff from this thread. I will mount a masthead tri-colered light as well. but not for an anchor light.
thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> I guess, but it doesn't make any sense to call something a masthead light that isn't mounted on the masthead.


I'm guessing this comes from motoring vessels that actually have a light mast, where the steaming light is at the top.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

ltgoshen said:


> I have just placed an order for one of there. I thank you-all for the input and I will use my Main halyard and a down-haul to give me the required light for camping out this fall. I will also use some lowe's outdoor led solar power lights to light up the deck as i will be anchoring off the Icw.Latitude: N 32° 08' 20"
> Longitude: W 80° 48' 40" I don't want to be hit by early fishing boats. I have learned some good stuff from this thread. I will mount a masthead tri-colered light as well. but not for an anchor light.
> thanks again for all the input.


Keep in mind that this is one of that odd group of lights companies sell that have no USCG or ABYC A-16 certification. This means that if you are in an accident, the burden of proof that it met the COLREGS definition of an "all round", may be upon you.

There are many products sold as "navigation lights" which have passed no such certification or testing to ensure they meet the definition.. Known legal navigation lights that meet the COLREGS standards will look like this..


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

We have two lights we use at anchor outside a normal anchorage.

1 - the Bebi Owl mentioned already, and, it is always the brightest mast head light wherever we are, and
2 - the Davis light mentioned already. The Davis we hang INSIDE the cockpit under the bimini - it lights the boat, is seen very well from water level (think dingy or speed boat) and is a great "porch light" for coming home from visiting friends.

Works for us.

Rik


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

I have an OGM anchor light mounted on top of the mast, which is a USCG approved light. I also use the Davis light with a Marine Beam LED bulb as my cockpit light. Both stay on when at anchor...thus I meet COLREGS, and light up the boat at water level for visibility. I agree with previous posters that the best bet and cost effective for the OP would be a pole mounted light deployed when needed. This way, COLREGS would be met...and the boat would be visable from water level.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Given you have running lights, why do you want to add a tricolor, are you anticipating offshore voyaging where such a light has some utility?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

RedH-
I have a hazy memory that someone was having a problem with RFI from an OGM anchor light maybe two years ago. Either on SSB or VHF. Any problem like that with yours?


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope to do over-night trips 2 day kinda stuff. But most of the gunk hoeling stuff is within 45 miles of the dock. 
Update: Today I fixed the spreader lights.
I got the steaming light at the spreader working and my LED light is on the way.
I got the Lazy-Jack system working.
I put locktite on the shifter shaft at the cable.
Great day.. Not much wind so we did not sail.


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> RedH-
> I have a hazy memory that someone was having a problem with RFI from an OGM anchor light maybe two years ago. Either on SSB or VHF. Any problem like that with yours?


I haven't noticed any sort of problem...although the VHF has been pretty quiet at night when we've been aboard. No observed interference with receiving...I'll have to check on the sending side. I don't have an SSB. I'll keep an eye on this though...thanks for alerting me!


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

I recently purchased the Davis mega mini utility light with the plan to mounted on the front of the mast. I have not been able to find a suitable mounting bracket. have any ideas?


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Hang it on a line between the mast and the forestay.


----------

